# Swants! Unbelievable



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

You gotta see this one!
http;//westknits.com/index.php/2013/11swants-tutorial


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

http://westknits.com/index.php/2013/11swants-tutorial


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

shudder.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope they aren't the latest fashion fad, because I think they look terrible as pants. My humble opinion only, but yuck!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

But they're so sexy!*

*add irony here.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I have never been up on fashion fads and I shudder to think what my 70 plus year old , out of shape body would look like in that . lol just thinking about it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Heaven forbid


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

link didn't work but I found it...
http://westknits.com/index.php/blog/

Yikes. And. No.

But hey, more power to them, eh?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

ceejay42 said:


> link didn't work but I found it...
> http://westknits.com/index.php/blog/
> 
> Yikes. And. No.
> ...


I could not find it until I saw your link. As you say Yikes! Remind me a little of the (no offense to anyone) Norwegian Olympic uniforms.

Ah well, all our differences make life interesting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

To each their own and this is definitely "not" mine!


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

I like Step no. 1.&#128519;. Tall, dark, handsome!
Only kidding! They sure put a lot of effort into creating a website for Swants! I have to admit it.....they are kind of innovative!


----------



## jworthington87 (Dec 4, 2012)

margaretinoregon said:


> You gotta see this one!
> http;//westknits.com/index.php/2013/11swants-tutorial


Talk about creativity! The arts are infused through music, dance & knitting. Oh well, to each his/her own. :roll:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

LOL, the guy and girl in the cream cable pants, look like my yarn basket.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Really stupid. BUT, maybe preferable to the last pants craze, which is droopy drawers that hang down off the butt. At least everything is covered in these ugly things.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

So wrong in so many ways


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

laughing...but i would wear a pair of these around the house with a painters shirt.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> http://westknits.com/index.php/2013/11swants-tutorial


what is it you want me to see?


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

These would be good for girls who will only wear tights to school in cold climates!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Forget the Swants-go to the pattern section of his site and there are some nice free ones you can download for scarves and cowls! Really.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE........,,,
Don't even look that comfy with seams in funny places.
Waste of a good sweater I m h o


----------



## denisue4u (Jan 23, 2012)

Definitely for the younger crowd.


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

Actually, I like 'em! Maybe because I'm reading this freezing my, you know, off! And I'm into recycling. My g-great grandkids may be getting some of these!


----------



## deboraharobed (Jun 23, 2013)

Why on earth..............


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't think I'll be making any of these.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i think they are "cool" but not for me to wear..but since i live in leggons and tights..maybe i could devise something that would fit my "older" body...hopefully some wild and crazy guy will have fun with them!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I've seen it...I love it!!!.....but look at Stephen West's patterns...many free....some great knit projects here from a knitting genius!
julie


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Just no. These are as bad as meggings.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Not so much on the guys but on a girl they'd make really cute and different leggings


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I like outside the box knitting. I think they were ingenious. Since I am not a sewer, I am asking those who do if it seemed hard or easy to make?


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

Find matching sweaters and go as a sweater for halloween. Only possible use as far as I can see. Big waste of time and good sweaters that could be used other ways.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

http://westknits.com/index.php/2013/11/swants-tutorial/


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

margaretinoregon said:


> You gotta see this one!
> http;//westknits.com/index.php/2013/11swants-tutorial


I remember sweater pants back in the late 60's, early 70's. I had a pair (although made of only one color). They stretched as you wore them. The knees got all bent out of shape. In general, they looked awful and itched.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I can see people wearing such thing in the village Downtown Manhattan...not me tough...)


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I am sooooo glad I don't want to wear anything like that.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Oh dear God.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

MMMMMMMm.... Nah Not for this old duck. However I think it would be hard to find someone they did look good on. Always good to see what's going on out there though, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, when I see them in the street, at least I will know what they are. The choice of sweater will make a big difference in how they look.


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

i think my granddaughter who is 6 would like these.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

LOVED IT! He's so talented and funny! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snnemie (Apr 10, 2011)

Lighten up ladies!! I think they're a hoot.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

snnemie said:


> Lighten up ladies!! I think they're a hoot.


Thats the problem LOL
Garments best worn after dark or in the privacy of ones own home with the doors locked and the curtains drawn....
or as a friend of mine once commented about something of a similar nature "are they wearing it/them for a bet when the rents due ? "


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

snnemie said:


> Lighten up ladies!! I think they're a hoot.


Oh, I'm with you all the way. Just because we (I, you, they) wouldn't wear them doesn't mean they don't have a place in the fashion world. Just think back to all the fashions that have been around in the last 50 years. Some I would not be seen dead in, but other people looked wonderful in them. Mini skirts for instance. Some people on this forum are so staid in their thinking that anything in the fashion world that they disagree with is obviously wrong. Some fashions are there as art pieces, not necessarily to be worn by the general public. Swants may catch on with the younger crowd. They are not for people of a certain age.

Lighten up, ladies.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

. They are not for people of a certain age.

Lighten up, ladies.[/quote]

Oh I don't know I have a friend who at 75 wears floral doc martin boots.
And the doctor at the cancer centre I was treated in 2 yrs ago was in her middle 50s, had had 5 children and always wore really bright clothes and sparkly pink ballerina pumps.
Also a big congrats to her .....Dr Anne Barnes of Withybush Hospital in West Wales has just been awarded an MBE in the New Years Day Honours list


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

EWWWWW!!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> . They are not for people of a certain age.
> 
> Lighten up, ladies.


Oh I don't know I have a friend who at 75 wears floral doc martin boots.
And the doctor at the cancer centre I was treated in 2 yrs ago was in her middle 50s, had had 5 children and always wore really bright clothes and sparkly pink ballerina pumps.
Also a big congrats to her .....Dr Anne Barnes of Withybush Hospital in West Wales has just been awarded an MBE in the New Years Day Honours list[/quote]

But would these fine ladies wear swants? There is nothing wrong with people of a certain age wearing floral doc martins or bright clothes. I tend to those things myself. But swants are not in any way a classy piece of clothing and these ladies you describe seem to be classy ladies. There is nothing elegant about swants that I have seen, but there is something elegant about floral doc martins, bright clothes and sparkly pink ballerina pumps. More power to them if they want to be seen in public in swants. I still say they are not for people of a certain age.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I still say they are not for people of a certain age.[/quote]

Oh I agree with you .......
They are such a weird funny idea and at least we have had a good laugh about them.


----------

